# Max 22 PTO ISSUES



## SnowyRivers (May 8, 2016)

Hello all.

New here, but not to the boards.

We bought a Mahindra Max 22 4x4 hst back in June 2013 and have been fairly happy with it.

Last summer we had issues with the front bearing on the input shaft and the one way clutch on the PTO would not stay connected when running the rototiller.

You could till maybe 10 feet and it would stop, push in the clutch and "clang"
then go another few feet and it would quit again.

Called the dealer and they had is bring it in.

They replaced the center housing, the input shaft and installed a "new improved" one way clutch in the PTO drive.

We used the tractor for only mowing after we got it back (Rented a tractor with tiller while ours was in the shop)

Buckled up the tiller the other day and after about 15 minutes of tilling the PTO started doing the same intermittent unlocking.

As soon as the tiller chatters a bit the one way clutch lets go.

Tillers chatter a lot during normal use.

Has anyone else had this issue and what has been done to fix it.

Thanks troops

Snowy


----------

